# 2010 San Juan Archery Bull



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Got back late Sunday night from my San Juan hunt of a lifetime. I put in for 25 years. Got Unsuccessful letters for 24 of them and ate tag soup on the open bull units for 24 years straight for a variety of usually self inflicted reasons.

Video taped a ton of bulls. Got close, very close to a few decent 6's. Finally after 14 days straight of filming, being in, calling with and stalking elk every day, I took a day off to sit a tree stand location my good buddy Bill Allard (BB) set up on his San Juan hunt in 2006. I sat in a stand left by my buddy Gary Wilson (Midnight) two years ago on his brother in laws management hunt.

I parked the bike at a pond a half mile from the stands and immediately heard bulls screaming in the dark. They followed me down the canyon to the stands screaming the whole way. As I climbed in at first light I was able to almost immediately identify 5 different bulls running all around me.

For the next 10 1/2 hours I had bulls insulting each other all around, but not a single bull approached the wallows I was hunting. Finally at 5:00pm two bulls got into it on either side of the little meadow I was sitting. I caught the last two bugles on tape before my bull stepped into view. I caught a full wallowing session, a great bugle and some incredible close up footage of him facing me at 35 yards all in full HD.

Finally he stood and turned to face another challenger coming from uphill behind him. His one step left me a perfectly clear 36 yard quartering away shot. Fifteen seconds and 38 yards later my bull of a life time was laying on the ground in full view from the stand.

Truly one of the most incredible things I've ever had the privalege to be part of!

Here's a few pics from the last couple days. There's way more to the story, but the gist is a pipe dream came true and I'm thankful to the Lord for laying the bull of a lifetime in my lap. Thankful to my wife of 28 years for putting up with all my disappointment, never understanding why I kept at it in the face of more than a few set backs over the years. Thankful for the folks who helped me make it all happen in a way that is beyond what words can describe.

Here's to all of you that some day you might get a hunt like this to call your own. Keep the Faith !!!





































Cheers, Pete


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats again Pete on a fantastic adventure.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Didn't your mother ever teach to you take a bath before picture day? Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

What a stud bull!!! Congrats on makin it happen!!


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats....Now I want to see the video!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats on a great bull! And thanks for reminding me why I keep going after 10 unsuccessful letters.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

WAY WAY COOL! Great bull and a congratulations to you!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nicely done! That rack is a beauty! 
Looks like some pretty darn thick country you're hunting. 
I'm with Yahtahay ... ya have me salivating over the idea of that video footage!


----------



## Riverlution (Sep 23, 2008)

Congratulations. Love the story, Let us know when you post some of the video footage.

Riv


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done and way to hang in there to the end!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on a dandy bull.


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice Job!


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

Man I can only imagine the rush you got sitting there watching him bugle and wallow. Just knowing that the shot you needed was only seconds away. Nice bull for sure. Congrats on your persistence.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome bull Pete, just goes to show that PERSISTENCE pays off!
K


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good grief, that's a beauty!

congrats


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Way to go! Good story and very nice bull! Congrats!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Booya! great bull


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome bull and congrats on finally getting that bull of a lifetime. And I want to see the footage as well.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice bull and story thanks for sharing.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work! Congrats on your success. 8)


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

What a pig! Nice Bull Thanks for sharing!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Great bull. Nice way to end such a long quest.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Finally put together a video of all the bulls I filmed. If you click on the Youtube logo you can watch it in 1080p full screen too. It's a little rough, but you'll get the idea of the kind of hunt I had 

[youtube:1mpxzqv3]http://www.youtube.com/v/6IvbdM4r-cQ[/youtube:1mpxzqv3]

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Sweet video! You are one patient man, Pete! Thanks for sharing. 

HunterDavid


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet Pete! I enjoyed seeing them boys bugling and wallering. Great stuff


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Patient Pete wins this one!
Well done Pete.!


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Pete - there are more bulls in that vid than some guys will see in a lifetime of open bull unit hunts. I'm so happy for you and your success, and the memories you've got to treasure for a lifetime. Good on you buddy. Open bull unit next year - can't wait! 

Congrats. I'll call you and come see the antlers one of these days.


----------

